# Printing in USA or Asia and shipping in Europe...



## samuele83 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi every one...
is there any chance to print in USA or Asia and to ship the produdocts in Europe??
I live in Germany and I would like to print some of my designs on t-shirt; Is it possible to ask a company located in USA or Asia to print and send in Europe the prodoucts??

Thans in advance for your help


----------



## STL (Dec 10, 2011)

It is possible but most likely very expensive (shipment) and in case of Asia You'll need to order big quantities (min 500-1000pcs). Better find something closer to You


----------



## metalheadmerch (Aug 12, 2010)

It can be very easy if you can find the right & true experienced companies for your needs.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

There are companies here in the Philippines that print t-shirts and ship them to Europe and US so the answer is yes. I do not know the details but I would think that they are more than 1000 pcs.


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

Ever considered a european partner? im not understaning why you need someone whos miles away? surely it would be more cost effective to get someone closer to home?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Invent Clothing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ever considered a european partner? im not understaning why you need someone whos miles away? surely it would be more cost effective to get someone closer to home?


Taxes?

Depending on the volume printing in some foreign countries can be cheaper.


----------

